# Repticon Orlando-December 7 & 8, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
December 7 & 8, 2013

Where:
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Orlando Show:
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2013 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!

For more information: Repticon Orlando Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Anybody on here vending at or going to this show? 
If so what will you have for sale?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm just putting this out there as a feeler....I'm liquidating part of my collection and would prefer to try locally first at this Repticon. 

2.3 Cobalt tinctorius (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz)
1.2 Saul Yellowback tinctorius (Mikembo X Bill Wertz)
2.0 Powder Blue tinctorius (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz)
2.0 Citronella tinctorius (Proven) (Lisa Chesney)
1.1.5 Costa Rician G&B D. auratus (Proven) (Brian's Tropicals - NaborsXWertz)
1.1.5 Standard D. leucomelas (JL Exotics)
3.0 Santa Isabel E. anthonyi (2008 SNDF German imports)
1.1.1 Rio Saladillo anthonyi (Proven) (Sean Stewart) 
2.0 Highland E. anthonyi (Proven) (Sean Stewart)
1.1.1 Yellow P. terriblis (Rich Frye)
2.1 INIBICO R. variabilis (Proven) (Patrick Nabors)

Froglets:
Powder Blue tincs
Alanis tincs (F1)
Saul Yellowback tincs
Cobalt tincs
SI anthonyi
Ancon Hill auratus 
Standard leucs
CR Green & Black auratus 
Azureus tincs
Blue truncatus

I should have older froglets of everything above at TR Herp's table but I'm also open to wholesale lots on younger froglets (not for sale on the table) to experienced hobbyists only.
(Only trades I may be interested in: Female Citro tinc, Koetari River tincs, Female Highland anthonyi, A. trivitatta, A. bassleri, or large lots of wingless melanos.)

Please EMAIL! me at [email protected] if interested in anything. Thanks.


----------



## jflick345 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about heading to Repticon this Sat. but I was wondering if anyone can tell me if there're usually some worthwhile vendors with fruit flies, isopods, and springtails? I figured it's probably likely but I don't want to assume if I'm gonna drive all the way there. Any must see vendors at these shows that I shouldn't miss either? Thanks!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Usually Reef Haven (Kevin F) has feeders, not sure if he is vending though.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Paul, should I have pick up my frogs from you at this show? Thanks Bill


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a lot of last minute sales as well as pending lots recently so I will not have any frogs available at the show but you should be able to get feeders, viv supplies, and plants at TR Herp's table. https://www.facebook.com/TRHerp
I can meetup with anybody in town at the show for whats left though.....

Heres whats left.....

1.2 Cobalt tinctorius (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz) 
1.1 Saul Yellowback tinctorius (Mikembo X Bill Wertz) 
2.0 Powder Blue tinctorius (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz) 
3.0 Santa Isabel E. anthonyi (2008 SNDF German imports) 
2.1 INIBICO R. variabilis (Proven) (Patrick Nabors) 
1.0 Green & Bronze auratus (Nabors) 
Froglets: 
Powder Blue tincs (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz) (4 left)
Alanis tincs (F1s from '09 WCs) (4 left)
Saul Yellowback tincs (Mikembo X Bill Wertz) (2 left)
Cobalt tincs (JL Exotics X Bill Wertz) (2 left)
SI anthonyi (2008 SNDF German imports) (9 left)
Ancon Hill auratus (Nabors) (2 left)
Blue truncatus (Todd Kelley) (5 left)


----------

